# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Πόσες είναι οι βίδες και σε ποια σημεία, στην σκούπα HOOVER TELIOS PLUS 2406;

## ANPAP

Θα ήθελα αν γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει πόσες είναι οι βίδες και σε ποια σημεία βρίσκονται στην ηλεκτρική σκούπα HOOVER TELIOS PLUS 2406, προκειμένου να καθαρίσω τα χνούδια και τη σκόνη που έχει μπει μέσα. Δυστυχώς, απ' ότι φαίνεται, δεν τοποθέτησα καλά τη σακούλα, με αποτέλεσμα να περάσει και από το φίλτρο η σκόνη προς το μοτέρ. Το μοτέρ ακούγεται διαφορετικά και θερμαίνεται αμέσως. 

Μέχρι στιγμής έχω ανακαλύψει 2 βίδες κάτω από το καπάκι του χώρου της σακούλας (1 που θέλει κλειδί άλεν και 1 με σταυροκατσάβιδο), 1 κάτω από το κουμπί on/off, 1 στο σημείο της υποδοχής που στηρίζεται το κοντάρι της σκούπας (αν και φαίνεται να ξεβιδώνει μένει πάντα στη θέση της) και άλλη 1 από κάτω.

Αν γνωρίζετε κάτι σχετικό ή έχετε κάποια άποψη για το θέμα, θα το εκτιμούσα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πολύπλευρες φωτογραφίες έχουμε?
Μερικές φορές πρέπει να βγάλεις τα καπάκια για να δεις κι άλλες βίδες ή στην φλάντζα από κάτω που στεγανώνουν τα καπάκια , ή και τις ρόδες

----------

ANPAP (06-06-16)

----------


## johnkou

Για κοιτα μηπως ταιριαζει με αυτη:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36qTc5nQREg

----------

ANPAP (07-06-16)

----------


## ANPAP

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το βίντεο. Είναι πάρα πολύ διαφωτιστικό. Βέβαια αν και είμαι αρκετά καλή στο να φτιάχνω πράγματα που χαλάνε, φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα πρέπει να ανοίξω το μοτέρ. Δεν έχω ανοίξει ποτέ ηλεκτρική σκούπα.
Υπέθετα πως σε περίπτωση που κατάφερνα να βρω το μοτέρ, ότι θα μπορούσα να αφαιρέσω τα χνούδια και να καθαρίσω την γύρω περιοχή ή το φίλτρο πριν το μοτέρ από μέσα, αλλά από ότι είδα, τα πράγματα είναι πολυπλοκότερα. 
Σύμφωνα με το βίντεο, θα πρέπει να ανοίξω και το μοτέρ για να δω τί μπήκε μέσα. Δυστυχώς, δεν είναι σεσουάρ για τα μαλλιά.... Επίσης, θα πρέπει να προσέξω το καλώδιο με τον μηχανισμό μαζέματος, να βάλω αντιβακτηριδιακό μετά το πλύσιμο του κουτιού κτλ. 
Φοβάμαι μήπως αντί να βελτιώσω την κατάσταση, την xειροτερέψω.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την εικόνα της πραγματικότητας. Με γλίτωσες από σπατάλη πολύτιμου χρόνου και από στεναχώρια. Θα την δώσω για service.

----------

